# Dusty agility update



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

:hide: OOOOOHHHHHHHH MYYYYYYYYYYY..... the suspense is killing me............ :hide:


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

YIPEE!! I would love to see pictures...MACH's are actually easier to get than an OTCH...but good luck to you and Dusty!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well I am very impressed! Way to go!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go Dusty!!!!!!!!!! You can do it!!!!!!!!! Just look at yourself in the mirror and say the immortal words of Stuart Smalley from SNL "I can do this. Because I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and, doggonit, people like me!"


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Way to go Dusty!!!!!!!!!! You can do it!!!!!!!!! Just look at yourself in the mirror and say the immortal words of Stuart Smalley from SNL "I can do this. Because I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and, doggonit, people like me!"


Dusty says that if he got points for people liking him he'd have a bunch of MACHs by now :


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

HEHE...very funny Hooch...lol...!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> YIPEE!! I would love to see pictures...MACH's are actually easier to get than an OTCH...but good luck to you and Dusty!


It's actually comparing apples to oranges. Please don't belittle the MACH! It's definitely not EASY to earn a MACH.

Go Katy and Dusty! We wanna sign your MACH bar in December!

-S & Q


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

> FlyingQuiziniQuote:
> Originally Posted by *CreekviewGoldens*
> _YIPEE!! I would love to see pictures...MACH's are actually easier to get than an OTCH...but good luck to you and Dusty!_
> 
> ...


Oh...I'm not trying to belittle the MACH...I'm just saying this because I read it in a magazine. I don't remember what it was...but it said in there something about that an OTCH is harder to get because you have to beat dogs, and a MACH you have to beat the times of the course. That's where I was getting it from. Not sure if this is correct but....correct me if you will, please!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Way to go Dusty, your getting closer and closer....

Caryn, 
The MACH is not easy to get, once you are in the top class where you place against the other dogs counts . If you get a 1st you get double points, 2nd 1.5 times and 3rd back 1 times for each second under course time..But to place in the GRCA Agility Hall of Fame you need to place in the top four a certain number of times and have Double Q that are in the top 4...So yes, you are competeing against other dogs mostly those guys in Tux's...and let me tell you it is hard to get in the top 4..sigh..


----------

